# The new Phoenix P8 works just fine.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

My sample arrived a couple of weeks ago but it was only last Friday that I could get to install it into a test loco.

This is not an in depth analysis. Rather it is my brief impressions.

It is physically the same size as the P5 and has exactly the same connectors in the same places on the card.
However the wiring is a little different so make sure you read the manual before hooking it up.
Also be sure and wire it for the particular type of R/C system shown in the manual. *Not* just the first one on the list. ie. Page # 15. 

The sound card programs up the usual Phoenix way but you will need the latest version of the sound files.

I had to play around with the automatic brake squeal setting to stop the brake squeal sounding before the loco had stopped.
Likewise I needed to tweak the auto toot sounds when starting off to get them to sound *BEFORE* starting.

The only down side I could find is the volume of the announcements is pretty wimpy and cannot be heard above the idle roar of some diesels.

Well done Phoenix.
Now start delivering them and we will forgive you for all the late deliveries of the P5 + P5T.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to hear they managed to send out.........one. I'm sure I'm not the only one that's been waiting since November! I'm about ready to buy another LGB tender and steal the sound for my new steam loco. If Phoenix would just tell us a date....and then stick to it.
D


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Last week John Weaver told me in writing that they are hoping to receive the cards in two weeks. 
They plan on starting deliveries soon after.


----------

